# Wanting to buy a new baitcaster



## theyyounggun (Jul 28, 2012)

Ive been looking for a new one. What are some yall recomend? Im probably gonna put it on a Powell Diesel casting rod.


----------



## fish devil (Jul 29, 2012)

:twisted: Daiwa, Shimano, Abu...etc. There all good brands if you purchase the mid to higher end reels. Don't waste your money on lower end crap. You will be disapointed!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 29, 2012)

I have replaced most of my exspensive broken Shimanos over the past year with various BPS Extreme, Nitro, and Pro Qualifier reels when they had very good specials goeing on them. Very impressed so far. I am not a tournament fisherman any more however so that could be a consideration for you.


----------

